# Opinion: Men think they hate girls who wear too much make up



## musixxal (Nov 14, 2018)

Tropes said:


> Why are you raising your ring fingers at him?


not my ring fingers, silly goose. that's two rude dudes pulling out their penises beside me and flashing the world 

all i'm doing is clutching my pearls in disapproval.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

musixxal said:


> not my ring fingers, silly goose. that's two rude dudes pulling out their penises beside me and flashing the world
> 
> all i'm doing is clutching my pearls in disapproval.


They seem to be lying on their backs though and roughly shoulder level with you... So either those are really tall beds or you are on your knees, between two guys, laying on their back with their erect penises exposed. What kind of "pearls" are you clutching exactly?


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Tropes said:


> Isn't contouring designed for a specific angle, sort of like a 3d/2d visual illusion? Did Mila Kunis re-apply makeup for every time her head moved in That 70s show? Like the makeup version of stop motion animation?


No idea. I can't even do it on myself.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Pearl necklaces look better with or without makeup?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Just had to try and transform Mick's make up picture just for fun, hehe :kitteh:
This was my attempt at a make up make over  
Or should we say make under?

View attachment 813907


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Electrona said:


> Just had to try and transform Mick's make up picture just for fun, hehe :kitteh:
> This was my attempt at a make up make over
> Or should we say make under?
> 
> View attachment 813907


I see you put Michael Jackson's picture on it.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Mick Travis said:


> I see you put Michael Jackson's picture on it.


Nope, not on purpose :wink:
Just contoure :kitteh:


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

musixxal said:


> But, the truth is they just hate girls who don't know how to blend properly.
> 
> Debate me.
> 
> Or fight me. whichever works for you.


In my experience this appears to be 100% true. They always give examples of women who did something wrong with their makeup. It is art, so it takes practice and plenty of women mess up. 

Also, put a woman who caked on the no-makeup look next to another who only applied red lipstick and nothing else.

The person who doesn't understand makeup will always say the latter is the one "wearing too much."


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

AshOrLey said:


> In my experience this appears to be 100% true. They always give examples of women who did something wrong with their makeup. It is art, so it takes practice and plenty of women mess up.
> 
> Also, put a woman who caked on the no-makeup look next to another who only applied red lipstick and nothing else.
> 
> The person who doesn't understand makeup will always say the latter is the one "wearing too much."


That remind me of when I was young and went to chef school and we saw a video of a chef talking about food and suddenly he said something like "An egg doesn't need lots of stuff on it. Just a pinch of salt, like a (beautiful?) woman only needs lipstick, that's all."


So, with this knowledge, don't you think we will see lots of rolemodels like artists and moviestars stop wearing make up soon, hm?


----------



## musixxal (Nov 14, 2018)

Electrona said:


> That remind me of when I was young and went to chef school and we saw a video of a chef talking about food and suddenly he said something like "An egg doesn't need lots of stuff on it. Just a pinch of salt, like a (beautiful?) woman only needs lipstick, that's all."
> 
> 
> So, with this knowledge, don't you think we will see lots of rolemodels like artists and moviestars stop wearing make up soon, hm?


well in an episode of dexter's lab he taught us about omlette du fromage

so you think that chefs around the world are going to stop telling people to only use salt and pepper?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

musixxal said:


> well in an episode of dexter's lab he taught us about omlette du fromage
> 
> so you think that chefs around the world are going to stop telling people to only use salt and pepper?


Hehe! Dexter! He is so cute. Thank you for reminding me. :kitteh:


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

I get that this was a fun thread, but I'm throwing in my own observations anyway. 

If I don't wear any make-up and go entirely au naturale, I get significantly less attention. If I wear a little make-up mascara and colored lip gloss (not a lot), it makes a surprisingly big difference. Probably because I don't have eyelashes without mascara and it brings a lot of attention. I'm not sure why the lip gloss works, but it does. The rest of the make-up doesn't make a remarkable difference. I've invested time on figuring out what the minimum requirements are because I'm a dancer and I can't stand having makeup melting off. I had hoped I didn't need any makeup, but I'm not _that_ pretty. 

On stage, makeup artists do my face. It's fun to see how drastically they can change my face. I don't always recognize myself.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

I like women who don't wear makeup. It's very easy to tell when she is or isn't wearing some because makeup cannot replicate natural skin, it's like taking a wood plank and painting it yellow-brown. No matter how close it is to the original color from afar, it will never replicate the structure of the wood. The more they put on, the easier it is to tell because they look more like plastic dolls and less like people. Anyway, the ones who rarely wear makeup wear that look better than those who always do and are caught without their mask, real easy to see the insecurity in those.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Hate?

Seems like such a strong word for such a minor subject.

They ‘Hate’ women who wear makeup
Or 
Dislike

And yes I know I sound like a mom here, but seriously the verbage in the OP has just not left my head.

As for the point: Males have often implied they prefer little to no make up, at least dating back to my adolescence. And yet often end up actually looking up at by numbers more made up women. Er of course I am basing off of thinking when I was younger.

Observing females from aged 15-25 now a days in some instances I can see why men would literally say they prefer less make up and it could actually be the truth. Fuck some females from gen z generation have so much foundation on they could paint an entire house. Tehe my teenage daughter prior to make up and after I am like man you’re going to regret that shit in 10years when you have no timeless photos of yourself and you realize how weird it looks when it’s not trendy. There is a way to apply a light moderate version of a trend and not look like a freako 

I don’t think it matters how much you girls all move the make up around and call it blending 
When i see it I think the look is like Tammy Faye or some weird old lady Yetti in a momo on retirement in Miami
Yeek (think Fran Deeschers mom and Fran Dresher from the Nanny, Tacky as fuck)

It’s amusing though

Girls in your generation have seriously shitty skin and acne as a result of all the shit you glop into your pores just some food for thought when this trend ends which it will consider your skin


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

musixxal said:


> But, the truth is they just hate girls who don't know how to blend properly.
> 
> Debate me.
> 
> Or fight me. whichever works for you.


i dont hate girls that wear too much makeup. girls who wear too much makeup usually hate themselves and feel the need to look like something else. 

i hate the insecurity and image consciousness that is often accompanied with women who wear too much makeup, or cant leave home without makeup.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

>tfw elite blending


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> I like women who don't wear makeup. It's very easy to tell when she is or isn't wearing some because makeup cannot replicate natural skin, it's like taking a wood plank and painting it yellow-brown. No matter how close it is to the original color from afar, it will never replicate the structure of the wood. The more they put on, the easier it is to tell because they look more like plastic dolls and less like people. Anyway, the ones who rarely wear makeup wear that look better than those who always do and are caught without their mask, real easy to see the insecurity in those.


So, I see you see foundation! :cooler:

Do you still think you can spot the:
Eyebrow liner
Eyebrow tattoo
Eyebrow gel
Eyelash grower
Moderate Mascara
Fake lashes
Eyeliner
Eye kohl
Moderate eyeshadow
Consealer
Serum
Primer
Lipliner
Pouder 
Spray on pouder
Rouge without glitter
Moderate rouge/blush
Bronzer
Face masks
Night creams
Daycreams
Cleansing
Moderate lipstick
Lipgloss without glitter
Tanning/ (sometimes poisonous) whitening creams
Moderated contact lences (I know someone who "changes" their eye color)
Hair colouring/stripes/bleaching/maskara/tatoos
Botox
Facelifts
?

Maybe soon, Biogenetics will enhance the genes and the need for make up might be over?


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Electrona said:


> So, I see you see foundation! :cooler:
> 
> Do you still think you can spot the:


I once squirted a girl in the face who kept staring into the nozzle of a sprayer I was holding. I just couldn't resist. She said I was lucky she wasn't wearing makeup. I told her I noticed she wasn't before I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Electrona said:


> So, I see you see foundation! :cooler:
> 
> Do you still think you can spot the:
> Eyebrow liner
> ...


It'sn't rocket science



> Maybe soon, Biogenetics will enhance the genes and the need for make up might be over?


The last thing I want is a GMO gf


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't like men with opinions.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

musixxal said:


> so if someone plasters on the makeup and refuses to go without it they are clinically depressed?
> 
> is low self esteem alone enough to be diagnosed with clinical depression?


Depression sucks...


----------



## Aarya (Mar 29, 2016)

There is a "too much" threshold that can't be denied. 

If they blend it well it's ok. 

If they add to many colors and black around the eyes it becomes a sexual suggestion and makes you look older than you really are or younger than you really are (or if you're lucky, just your age). 

If they consider themselves supercalifragilistic divas just because they can paint, throw them in the Dragon Pit oO.

If they have to do it everyday as the first thing when they wake up (muslim Kazakhstan I'm looking at you), society you succ.(Zucc?)

You know how many girls have issues and struggle because of the make-up expectation thing? It's a nightmare to live with them, I feel bad but how could I ever help them, boys how do you do it? They live without touching their faces!

Hell girls hate other girls with too much make-up more than guys do. Enough dudes dislike it too, but many don't even realise girls aren't actually born with long eyelashes and eyeliner. Well, can't blame them for not giving it much thought. Better keep the Kraken hidden. 

it's like how people think horses are just born with metal bars in their mouths, and totally supposed to have 12 inch metal shanks pressing on their tongues and gums just like during war scenes, because pleasure riding and war are totally the same. 

Image you silly thing.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I want you bitches to be physically tolerable, so get to painting that face!


----------



## Aarya (Mar 29, 2016)

Mick Travis said:


> I want you bitches to be physically tolerable, so get to painting that face!


What paint color would you like the moustache to be?


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Aarya said:


> What paint color would you like the moustache to be?


Purple glitter, duh.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Real men don’t hate women


----------



## Aarya (Mar 29, 2016)

Mick Travis said:


> Purple glitter, duh.


I like your thinking, I demand my man to match it. Like in tie and dress color, you know.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

musixxal said:


> But, the truth is they just hate girls who don't know how to blend properly.
> 
> Debate me.
> 
> Or fight me. whichever works for you.


hahaha, spot on in a way.

I really really like and adore beautiful women who knows how not to wear make up. Just use creams or other things, good grooming, hygine, and taking care of body in other ways.


But I really like women too with some makeup. Those who knows how to use it, I guess. ... But it could be another matter of taste dunno.

I have been seeing this girl who has dark skin under eyes, ... then she put more dark make up to make her eyes stand out?.
One day she hadn't put makeup on, and I was like.. "New make up?".. nope. I really liked her that way without.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Mick Travis said:


> Target shooting is fun. It's also a handy skill to have in case someone loses their shit.
> 
> Are kids using toy phones to call someone who cares?


Playing with makeup is practicing fine motor skills and can help with things like drawing. Just like target shooting is fun, makeup can be fun. There's a dark side to make up and guns too. 




musixxal said:


> so if someone plasters on the makeup and refuses to go without it they are clinically depressed?
> 
> is low self esteem alone enough to be diagnosed with clinical depression?


I didn't say that at all.  Now you're taking my words out of context.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Roslyn said:


> Playing with makeup is practicing fine motor skills and can help with things like drawing.


Why not draw?


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I've applied makeup to myself and others for *entertainment* purposes.


----------



## musixxal (Nov 14, 2018)

Mick Travis said:


> Why not draw?


arguably, the average makeup artist makes more off their "art" than the average painter

just saying. so that's one reason not to just draw lol


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

musixxal said:


> arguably, the average makeup artist makes more off their "art" than the average painter
> 
> just saying. so that's one reason not to just draw lol


There's good money in prostitution as well.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Mick Travis said:


> Target shooting is fun. It's also a handy skill to have in case someone loses their shit.
> 
> Are kids using toy phones to call someone who cares?





Mick Travis said:


> Why not draw?


Why not paint? Why not play with chalk? Why not use sand? These are all just different forms of expression. I don't see what the problem is? 

Why use a toy gun? Why not archery? Why not a dartboard? It's all target practice. 

Kids having fun. Why pick on this one?


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Roslyn said:


> Why not paint? Why not play with chalk? Why not use sand? These are all just different forms of expression. I don't see what the problem is?


I have some pictures around here somewhere of me made up as clowns and monsters. I understand that need for expression.



Roslyn said:


> Why use a toy gun? Why not archery? Why not a dartboard? It's all target practice.


I used all those. I still play with Nerf and darts.



Roslyn said:


> Kids having fun. Why pick on this one?


It's obviously not healthy to make beauty a physical worry for a child. It's unhealthy to advertise the correction to "ugliness" as makeup. It's teaching a child to be a clown in real life. It's putting worth on their ability to disguise themselves. It's akin to telling them to keep their opinions to themselves and wear social masks. We keep reinforcing a dishonest society.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Mick Travis said:


> Target shooting is fun. It's also a handy skill to have in case someone loses their shit.
> 
> Are kids using toy phones to call someone who cares?





Mick Travis said:


> I have some pictures around here somewhere of me made up as clowns and monsters. I understand that need for expression.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not any worse than boys playing with toy guns. Not great, but not devastating.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Roslyn said:


> It's not any worse than boys playing with toy guns. Not great, but not devastating.


You have already stated this. Where is your counterargument?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Roslyn said:


> Yes, I've done that with a zit on my forehead. Don't want to go full on anonymous but don't want to share my zit with the world.











_ooo stylish._



Mick Travis said:


> It's unhealthy to advertise the correction to "ugliness" as makeup.


Maybe there is a difference between saying one has 'ugliness' vs. there are natural laws that we define as 'beauty'. Would it not be worse to lie to children and say, you - according to the laws of nature - are perfect aesthetic.



> It's putting worth on their ability to disguise themselves. It's akin to telling them to keep their opinions to themselves and wear social masks.


What's so bad about that? Not everyone is 'built tough' and able - or desires - to 'reveal' themselves to every single person they meet. What if want be a spy?

Not to mention a certain _je nais sais quoi_ of allure in mystery. Besides, the first generation to start/give it up would have it the hardest having to deal with the current modern era whilst waiting for the transition of next gen minds.



> We keep reinforcing a dishonest society.


Or perhaps pushing for one where we get everything given to us just cause.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Maybe there is a difference between saying one has 'ugliness' vs. there are natural laws that we define as 'beauty'. Would it not be worse to lie to children and say, you - according to the laws of nature - are perfect aesthetic.


What is the difference other than semantic?



BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> What's so bad about that? Not everyone is 'built tough' and able - or desires - to 'reveal' themselves to every single person they meet.


We encourage secrecy and deception through competition.



BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Not to mention a certain _je nais sais quoi_ of allure in mystery. Besides, the first generation to start/give it up would have it the hardest having to deal with the current modern era whilst waiting for the transition of next gen minds.


There is no reason to discount pioneers. We are communicating over the internet thanks to pioneers.



BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Or perhaps pushing for one where we get everything given to us just cause.


This is a change of subject that deserves a thread.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


> What is the difference other than semantic?


That not being perfect does not equal being 'ugly'?



> We encourage secrecy and deception through competition.


Or we encourage survival by being resourceful and adaptable.



> There is no reason to discount pioneers. We are communicating over the internet thanks to pioneers.


Of where and of what use are our thoughts to them?



> This is a change of subject that deserves a thread.


Technically, it's in line with what your 'questioning' is asking for. To say, don't give me makeup, be as you are. We're asking of people to present to us their 'true' face. Are we entitled to ask for and be granted such? Why should we get whatever it is 'we' think is 'right'/'wrong' in the world?


----------

